# Conky - to co powinno byc na tapecie jest w konsoli.

## k01vu

Witam, 

Tak jak pisze w temacie, conky po odpaleniu ukazuje się nie na tapecie, lecz w konsoli. Miałem już z nim wiele problemów, ale z czyms takim się jeszcze nie spotkalem... Wie ktoś co można zrobić??

----------

## SlashBeast

Flaga X.

----------

## k01vu

niby w etc/make.conf mialem ją wyłączoną. ale po włączeniu nadal to samo...

----------

## Arfrever

 *k01vu wrote:*   

> niby w etc/make.conf mialem ją wyłączoną. ale po włączeniu nadal to samo...

 

Pokaż wyniki:

```
emerge -ptv conky

emerge --info
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## k01vu

```
k01vu@localhost ~ $ emerge -ptv conky

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-admin/conky-1.4.6  USE="X* ipv6* -audacious (-bmpx) -hddtemp -mpd -truetype -vim-syntax" 0 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

k01vu@localhost ~ $ emerge --info

Portage 2.1.3.11 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r1, 2.6.22-sabayon i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.22-sabayon i686 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 2800+

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 30 Sep 2007 15:00:03 +0000

distcc 2.18.3 i586-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

ccache version 2.4 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p15-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31-r7

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.10-r3

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.23b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.19.2-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

CBUILD="i586-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-Os -march=i586 -mno-tls-direct-seg-refs -mmmx -m32"

CHOST="i586-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="${NXDIR}/etc ${NXDIR}/home /etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/share/config/kdm/ /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-Os -march=i586 -mno-tls-direct-seg-refs -mmmx -m32"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--sort-common -s"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2 -s "

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/sabayon"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dfx 7Zip X a52 aac aalib accessibility acl acpi ada aiglx aim alsa amarok artswrappersuid asf audiofile avahi beagle berkdb bidi bitmap-fonts bluetooth bzip2 cairo cdda cdr chm cjk clearcase cli commercial config_wizard cpudetection cracklib crypt css cups dbox2 dbus dga djvu dlloader dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread dvi dxr3 effects esd evo exscalibar ext-man ext-rtf ext-tex extraicons extramodules fame fat ffmpeg fftw firefox flac flash foomatic-db fortran freetype gcj gdbm gimpprint glitz gnokii gnome gnutls gphoto2 gpm gs gsm gtk2 hal hfs iconv icq ieee1394 imap inkjar ipod ipv6 irc irda isdnlog jabber jack java jfs jingle joystick kde kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility kerberos kipi kqemu krb4 lame lcd libao libcaca libclamav libnotify live livecd lj lm_sensors logitech-mouse lzo mail matroska midi mjpeg mmx mng mono moznocompose moznoirc moznomail mp3 mp3rtp msn mudflap musepack musicbrainz mythtv ncurses network new-login nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntfs nvidia ogg ole openal openexr openmp pam pam_console pascal pcmcia pcre pda pdf perl plugin povray ppds pppd pulseaudio pwdb python qt quicktime quotas rar rdesktop readline real refle[/bug]ction reiser4 reiserfs rss ruby samba scanner session skins slp sms sndfile speech speex spl spreadsheet ssl startup-notification stream streams subversion svg switch_all_desktops sysfs tcpd theora tiff truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd visualization voice weather webservices wifi win32codecs winbind wmf wxwindows x264 x86 xfs xine xinerama xorg xosd xpm xprint xscreensaver xsl xvid xvmc yahoo zeroconf zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse acecad aiptek calcomp citron digitaledge dmc dynapro elo2300 elographics fpit hyperpen jamstudio joystick magellan microtouch mutouch palmax penmount spaceorb summa synaptics tek4957 wacom ur98 vmmouse void wacom" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" LIRC_DEVICES="audio audio_alsa" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev fglrx glint i128 i740 i810 imstt mach64 mga neomagic nsc nv nvidia r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo epson"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## Arfrever

 *k01vu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Portage 2.1.3.11 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r1, 2.6.22-sabayon i686)
> ```
> ...

 

Zmień profil na "default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop", wykonując:

```
ln -fs /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop /etc/make.profile
```

 *k01vu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [ebuild   R   ] app-admin/conky-1.4.6  USE="X* ipv6* -audacious (-bmpx) -hddtemp -mpd -truetype -vim-syntax" 0 kB
> ```
> ...

 

"app-admin/conky" nie zostało przeinstalowane z nowymi ustawieniami.

Wykonaj:

```
emerge -uDNatv --with-bdeps=y world
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## k01vu

```
k01vu@localhost ~ $ ln -fs /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop /etc/make.profile

ln: `/usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop' i `/etc/make.profile/desktop' to ten sam plik
```

to nie wydaje mi się że jest dobrze:)

Tego drugiego jest tyle, że nie ma sensu kopiować, ale widac ze jest wiele błędów z flagami...

Arfrever: Do kodu używaj znacznik CODE zamiast QUOTE.

----------

## Arfrever

 *k01vu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> k01vu@localhost ~ $ ln -fs /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop /etc/make.profile
> 
> ...

 

Spróbuj jako root:

```
rm -f /etc/make.profile

ln -fs /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop /etc/make.profile
```

 *k01vu wrote:*   

> Tego drugiego jest tyle, że nie ma sensu kopiować, ale widac ze jest wiele błędów z flagami...

 

Raczej zmienionych flag. Przeczytaj opis opcji "--verbose" w:

```
man emerge
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## k01vu

zrobilem niby wszystko, a nadal ten sam problem...

----------

## Arfrever

 *k01vu wrote:*   

> zrobilem niby wszystko, a nadal ten sam problem...

 

Który problem?

Pokaż wynik:

```
emerge -ptv conky
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## SlashBeast

Oczywiscie przekompilwoales conky po dodaniu flagi?

----------

## Redhot

Z tego co widzę używasz Sabayona?

Może użyj paczek binarnych, bo tam na tym jest wszystko oparte chyba.

Słyszałem, że przekompilowanie całego systemu pod Sabayon-em to tragedia...

----------

